# visit to my winter beeyard



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

looks cold


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice looking Belgians. Do you use them in the bees?

What is your wrapping technique like? I can see the black plastic. What's underneath? I like the entrance. Does that mean you have a hole in the super or are the two deeps staggered?

What part of Manitoba are you from? South? Southwest?


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

Belgians belong to a friend,who boards them across the road from the beeyard

Wraps are made by a company called Inland Plastic's,in Saskatoon, r value for walls is r-8, I have r-30 in the roof plus the snow, can wrap 100 -4 packs in a day if one is organized and 4 men
Entrance is dado cut in 3/4 " feeder top,deeps are not staggered,ABS pipe is so wrap only needs a slit cut in it
We are in southwestern Manitoba, the banana belt of Manitoba, about a hour from the US border


----------

